# How common is it for an ob/mw to do an internal turning of a posterior baby?



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not sure I worded the title correctly, lol. During my first birth, when I had reached 10 cm, it was determined that my son was in a posterior position. My ob reached inside me and manually turned him.

I don't recall exactly when she did this but I think it was either just before I started pushing or right after I started??

I had gotten an epidural at 7cm and up until that point was mostly walking around. Obviously, after the epidural I was just laying on my side. I remember feeling lots of pressure and being really uncomfortable while she did this.

I recently read something that said that it is quite rare for an ob to do this "manuever". What would have happened if she didn't do it--would I have just had a longer pushing phase (I only had to push for about an hour) or could this have prevented him from being born vaginally and I narrowly escaped a c-section?

oh, one of the nurses commented after the birth that I was lucky that the ob had small hands...not sure if that meant that I was lucky because it hurt less than it could have or that I was lucky that she could do this particular manuever at all.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

hmm, I don't know but am wondering. I asked if they could do this before I had my c/s and was told "no" by my mw. (should have asked the dr) they did it to my sis though when she had my nephew.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I've tried this before - or a version very similar - and I will say it's really hard. It's very painful for the mom and the provider has to be really strong. Sometimes it's basic and straightforward, but I couldn't get it to work and didn't want to exert more force than I had.

As a last resort, with good informed choice, I'd try it again.


----------



## laprettygurl (Dec 22, 2004)

Hmm, I had a prosterior babe and I pushed for 2 and a half hours. I didn't have anyone turn her.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

I attended a posterior birth a few days ago where the OB tried to manually turn the baby during pushing. This OB is a very strong, forceful woman, and that baby came out smiling straight up at her parents







I've never seen one try to turn it before until that one.
Namaste, Tara


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

it is a skill and not everyone is taught it nor are they "skilled" at it either. Hard to predict now what the outcome would have been - there is posterior arrest- and c-sections will occur because of this especially in women having their first baby. so it could be that your baby was simple to turn some babies do not turn even with some assistance because of how they fit into the pelvis, it can be uncomfortable for mom.


----------



## LoisLane (Mar 23, 2004)

FWIW, my DS was posterior and I pushed for 3.5 hours before he was born... After trying pushing in every position under the sun, I remember my midwife telling me she was going to try to spin him (internally) but even though she could do it, he would immediately keep spinning back. She, too, was a large, strong woman.

She eventually called in the OB they used for backup and he gave me a choice of trying to use forceps to spin & deliver him or else do a c/s (DS had been fine the first 3 hours, but was just started to show signs of stress). I talked w/my MW who said the OB was incredibly skilled with foreceps, so we opted to try that. Apparently, he was able to use them to spin our DS and keep him face down and I pushed him out in one VERY easy push. I was prepared for his head to be dented/bruised, etc., but he wasn't -- my MW said that was because he never actually pulled on our son -- just held him in the better position so I could get him out.

My MW and the nurse who was there when I delivered both said any other OB (I supposed one who was less skilled in using foreceps) would have just done a c/s. I'm glad I had a choice...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow. I'm just sitting here with my mouth open.









I had no idea how unique this situation was. I forgot to mention that my labor began by my water bag breaking so my son probably had even worse odds of being able to turn by himself.

It's funny, I harbor a lot of resentment for this woman because she intimidated me into getting an episiotomy but now I feel somehow grateful that she did this maneuver on me because another ob quite possibly wouldn't have and I could have ended up with a cesarean. Ironically, she was not my regular ob--mine was "off" that night and she came in to take her place. Hmmm..

Thanks for the info, ladies. Ir's funny, I'm still learning about my births years later...


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea posterior babies could be such a problem. When I first read the thread, I was just like, ok? what's the point?

My first was 8lbs 8oz, posterior. I did push for 2.5 hours, but I thought that had more to do w/ the hand at his face that made his shoulders and elbow together so big (and I still think that made more of a difference for me than his being posterior. I didn't tear at all w/ his head, not even a skid mark, but I tore horribly w/ his shoulders/elbow.)

I didn't know some women had problems w/ posterior babies. I always wondered what the big deal was. I thought it was only b/c of back labor. lol


----------



## Aka mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

Just found this thread months after the fact. I just had my dd 2 months ago. She was 8 lbs 2 ounces born at home persistantly posterior. My mw did try to help me into positions that would get her to turn to no avail. After a few hours in transition and getting stuck on the lip of my cervix my mw tried to turn her again. No luck. But somehow i managed to get on all fours and she came out in one push. Id beinterested on any info you all have on posterior babies.


----------



## Squeakyneedle (Jul 11, 2005)

I never thought being posterior by itself meant anything more than harder labor. Is it somehow bad for a baby to be born "sunny side up?" I always thought if a baby didn't turn over they were simply born face up. From what I'm hearing, it sounds like some babies actually get stuck like that and won't come out. I was a posterior baby and my mother's OB turned me manually before Mom pushed me out. She said it was the worst thing she has ever endured. My third baby was also posterior, but with 45 minutes of pushing he turned over on his own and was born anterior. I don't know what would have happened if he didn't turn on his own. My OB at the time never mentioned anything...probably good that she didn't...it would have freaked me out because when I went in and she did my first internal she found out right away that he was posterior AND had his hand up over the top of his head. She poked his little hand with her finger and got him to pull it back, thank goodness.

I sure hope this baby (3 weeks away!) isn't posterior...I don't wanna do back labor without an epidural! That and tearing are my two biggest fears of this first planned natural birth in a birth center. I'm either brave, or crazy.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

posterior labors often mean longer labors, more stop and start labors, and back labor. it's more common for there to be failure to progress or issues with a first-time mom than with women who have had babies before. of course, issues like hands up there or a tilted head can pose further problems!

Squeakyneedle, you can do it!







Just stay upright, listen to your body and go with the flow!


----------



## Aka mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

squeaky- You can do it!! And you're not crazy. I have to be honest. With my posterior birth (she never turned and was born that way sunnyside up after only one push even with her hand up by her cheek), the back labor wasnt nearly as bad as my previous labor with pitocen! It wasnt unbearable or horrible at all! This birth was amazing and romantic and lovely all mixed into one! Read my birth story if you are scared about posterior and no meds! It's totally doable. Listen to pamamidwife and just stay upright! Walk walk walk. And dont be afraid to labor on all fours lol!

Im interested to know what the chances are of having more then one posterior birth actually are? And does anyone know if working on positioning during the pregnancy can help keep the baby from being posterior? I wouldnt say i had complications since this birth was only 12 hours (my first birth was 36), but is it common for homebirths with posterior babies to have complications? I had someone tell me how lucky i was to not end up with a csection and would love to have some knowledge the next time someone tries to tell me that lol.


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

I had an OB do this and he had his hand guiding dd out because she kept flipping back. I had literly been in labor for 10 days and finally gave up because she was stuck OP. It sucked while he was doing it but once she was out I felt the best relief in my life!! I had some major pelvic issues during that pregnacy.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i had a long labor but pushed only 40 minutes with my posterior baby. shes my only one so i have no comparison but the pain was tolerable. i did end up pushing on my back leaned to one side, it was the only way that felt right.


----------

